# Dick Hyman ‎



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

He was a major influence on Keith Emerson, you can hear a lot of Emerson's solo
on one 1969 album of his.





Dick Hyman ‎- Moog - The Electric Eclectics Of Dick Hyman (1969) FULL ALBUM


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

Didn't know that. Don't know if I really like it yet (not enough time to listen) but from a musical history viewpoint it's certainly nice to know about him.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

And his name is rock n roll! I didn't know he recorded electric music. He's known for his classic jazz and stride piano.


Okay, after 20 minutes of listening, I'd say the material is entirely forgettable. He's no Keith Emerson.


----------



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

I think it takes a couple of times to listen through it. 19:10 - 25:00 contains a lot of stuff including the style of the Lucky Man solo and Acquatarkus. There are other very good sections.


----------

